#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Силою заслуг ?????

## Asoka

В прошлой теме звучала такая фраза, но тему закрыли.
В принципе хотелось бы разобраться чисто конкретно без всякого блуда и флуда, что такое заслуги в теории и по жизни и что у них за невиданная такая сила?
Когда, как и в чём на эту силу можно опереться или ей, этой силой, пропереться.
Или это просто формальное вступление к тексту, так, чтобы разговор завести?
Кто как думает? Может быть это какой-то простой эквивалент студенческого, вроде:" Первые три года работаешь на зачётку, а потом зачётка работает на тебя", только в рамках сангхи разумеется?

----------

Asanga (23.01.2014)

----------


## Zom

Заслуги на пали звучат как "пуннья". Подразумевается под ними потенциал накопленной каммы. Так, например, если у вас есть "пуннья", то, приложив усилия к какому-либо делу, вы достаточно быстро добиваетесь успеха. То есть "чудесным образом" происходят различные "удачные" и "случайные" совпадения, расклады, благодаря чему у вас дело тут же идёт в гору. 

Например, успешность музыканта. Есть много талантов, но "вылезают в люди" только единицы. Потому что для этого требуется совпадение в одном времени и месте многих очень важных и редких факторов. Это пример действия "заслуг", т.е. "пунньи", что была накоплена в прошлом. Или как говорят - камма сработала.

Если ближе к каноническим текстам, то у Ананды было накоплено огромное количество "заслуг" его услужением Будде и "продвижением" Дхаммы "в массы" -) И Будда отметил, что заслуги Ананды огромны, и если бы он не стал архатом (Будда видел, что он им станет уже в этой жизни), то тогда Ананда 7 раз становился бы царём-миродержцем (т.е. властелином мира). Вот такая вот была "сила его заслуг".

----------

Asoka (06.10.2010), Dorje Dugarov (27.05.2012), Sucheeinennick (27.05.2012), Александр Владленович Белоусов (06.10.2010), Вольдемар (02.07.2013), лесник (08.10.2010), Надежда Хабичевская (16.01.2014), Нея (17.01.2014), Платон (05.07.2013)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Насколько я понимаю, мы можем частично управлять, какое благо мы получим в результате наших благих действий.

Читайте Слова моего несравненного учителя Глава про Гуру-йогу, 2 параграф (подношение семичленной молитвы) часть 7 (посвящение заслуг) :




> Вы можете желать достигнуть уровня шраваков или уровня пратьекабуд, или же обрести полное Просветление. А, может быть, Вы просто желаете переродиться в высших сферах в обличьи бога или в человеческом облике. Или вы можете пожелать только какого либо временного блага, скажем, иметь долгую жизнь и хорошее здоровье. К чему бы вы ни устремлялись, вы должны посвящать все то позитивное, что совершаете, именно этой цели. 
> ...
>     Именно сила посвящения определяет, ведут ли благие действия к полному Просветлению. Обусловленные благие действия, которые вы скопили, сколь бы огромны они ни были, не могут привести вас к освобождению, если вы не направите их к этой цели с помощью посвящения.
> ...
>     Это относится также и к позитивным действиям, совер шаемым ради блага отца или матери, ради любимого человека или для покойного2 66: если не совершить посвящения, они не принесут желаемого результата. А если их посвятить, они принесут тот результат, к которому устремляешься.
> ...    
>     Для того чтобы посвящение вело к обретению совершен ного Просветления, оно должно быть основано на мудрости, свободной от трех концептов. Посвящение, запятнанное связью с этими тремя концептами как истинно существующими, слывет от равленным посвящением. 
> ...
>     Упомянутые здесь три концепта это представление о том, что сущестует посвящаемая заслуга, что существует объект посвящения и что сущестует цель посвящения. Если заслуга посвящается с позиции мудрости осознания того, что эти представления не являются истинно существующими, тогда посвящение не будет смешано с ядом. Возможно, это непости жимо для обыкновенных людей нашего уровня. Но если просто думать, что мы посвящаем заслуги так, как это делали будды и бодхисаттвы прошлого, это полностью очистит наши посвяще от трех концептов.

----------

Asanga (24.01.2014), Asoka (06.10.2010), Lion Miller (05.10.2010), Пема Ванчук (17.01.2014), Светлана Тарасевич (05.10.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

"В один из дней глава округа г-н Вэй устроил большой вегетарианский приём Сангхи. По окончании приёма глава округа попросил Патриарха подняться на трон и, поклонившись ему дважды в ноги вместе с чиновниками правительства, служивыми и простолюдинами, спросил: «Я, Ваш ученик, прослушал проповеди Вашего Святейшества. Это действительно потрясающе. Но у меня есть некоторые сомнения. Прошу Вас проявить великое сострадание и разъяснить их для меня”. Патриарх ответил: «Если есть сомнения, то спрашивайте, и я дам Вам наставления». Г-н Вэй спросил: «То, что Вы проповедуете, является ли это основными принципами учения Бодхидхармы?» Патриарх ответил: «Да». Глава округа тогда продолжил: «Ваш ученик слышал, что когда Бодхидхарма впервые наставлял императора Лян Уди, император спросил его: «Я всю жизнь строю монастыри и даю разрешение на пострижение в монашество, делаю пожертвования и вегетарианские приёмы Сангхи. Какую добродетель заслуг я приобретаю от этого?» Бодхидхарма ответил: «В действительности, Вы не приобретаете от этого никакой добродетели заслуг». Я не понимаю, почему он так ответил. Прошу, Ваше Святейшество, дайте мне наставления». Патриарх сказал: «В действительности от этого не обретается добродетель заслуг. Не подвергайте сомнению слова Святого прошлого. Сознание императора было омрачено, и он не знал истинной Дхармы. Строительство буддийских монастырей, пострижение в монашество, пожертвования и вегетарианские приёмы Сангхи – всё это называется стремлением к счастью (даруемому Буддой). И это счастье не есть добродетель заслуг. Добродетель заслуг находится в Дхармакае. И она не достигается практикой накопления счастья». Патриарх продолжил: «Видение Самоприроды – это заслуга. А равенство – это добродетель. Когда в каждое мгновение нет препятствий, и когда постоянно видишь мистическое функционирование истинной реальности изначальной природы – это называется добродетелью заслуг. Скромность в душе – это заслуга. А следование вовне ритуалу – это добродетель. То, что Самоприрода создаёт все Дхармы – это заслуга. А то, что сущность сознания отстраняется от мыслей – это добродетель. Если не отходишь от своей Природы – это заслуга. А когда должным образом её используешь, не загрязняясь – это добродетель. Если ищешь добродетель заслуг Дхармакаи, то, поступая на основе того, что я только что сказал, обретёшь истинную добродетель заслуг. Человек, совершенствующий добродетель заслуг, никогда не относится с пренебрежением (недооценивая) к другим, но всегда проявляет ко всем уважение. Тот, кто всегда с пренебрежением относится к другим людям, не отсёк своё «эго», поэтому у него само собой отсутствуют заслуги. И в этом случае его Природа (Самоприрода) в иллюзии и не реальна. У него нет добродетели, поскольку он сам мнит себя великим и ко всему относится с пренебрежением. 
Ищущие истину!
Когда мгновение за мгновением следует без прерывания (о концентрации сознания в процессе медитации) – это заслуга. А когда сознанием практикуют равенство и прямоту – это добродетель. Когда сами совершенствуем свою Природу – это заслуги. А когда сами совершенствуем своё тело – это добродетель.
Ищущие истину!
Добродетель заслуг нужно увидеть внутри себя в своей Природе (Самоприроде). И её не обрести с помощью пожертвований и подношений. Поэтому добродетель счастья и добродетель заслуг отличаются друг от друга. Император Лян Уди не понимал истины, и в этом нет вины нашего патриарха»."

http://www.dzen-portal.info/content/.../sutra/3s.html

----------

Asoka (06.10.2010), Алексий (12.10.2010), Влад К (23.01.2014), Савелов Александр (03.10.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (05.10.2010)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Мой приятель называет это "силой намерения" и все заслуги посвящает получению различных удовольствий здесь и сейчас...

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Чем дольше практикуешь благие деяния, тем проще их совершать.
Возможно, это и есть сила заслуг.

----------

Нея (17.01.2014)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> Чем дольше практикуешь благие деяния, тем проще их совершать.
> Возможно, это и есть сила заслуг.


В Тибетском Буддизме это называется множащимся следствием.

----------

Asoka (06.10.2010), Денис Евгеньев (05.10.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

Вообще, наверное, выражение "силою заслуг" имелось в виду "благодаря заслуге", т.е., посредством заслуги, накопленной во время практики..
Заслуги - это что-то типа хорошей кармы, по-моему. Например, поработал, деньги получил. А тут поработал и деньги отдал другим  :Smilie: 
Можно по ходу жизни вообще, заслуги от хороших дел разделять со всеми существами. Стараться совершать благие поступки, избегать неблагих, дисциплинировать свой ум и заслугу направлять на то, чтобы все существа, которые все до единого были нашими самыми дорогими родственниками в прошлом, были счастливы и свободны от страданий.
Тогда, когда наши заслуги будут немного больше, чем сейчас, мы сможем реально помогать другим. Но и сейчас, это посвящение заслуги уже дает многое и нам, и другим: мы думаем не о себе, мы делимся чем-то, что мы сами только что "заработали", мы развиваем любовь и сострадание, и мы готовимся к реальной помощи всем существам в будущем. А не почиваем на лаврах  :Smilie: 
Не знаю, насколько в тему, но вот такие мысли на этот счет  :Smilie:

----------

Asoka (06.10.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

WOLF, читая такой перевод сутры помоста пришлось поломать язык  :Smilie: 

Мне привычнее этот http://buddhadharma.narod.ru/sutra_pomosta.html



> § 34. [Вэйцзюй] спросил: "Главный смысл этого учения был преподан Первым патриархом, индийцем Бодхидхармой, не так ли?" Великий наставник сказал: "Да". [Тогда Вэйцзюй сказал]: "Ваш ученик слышал, что, когда великий патриарх Бодхидхарма обращал [в свое учение] лянского У-ди (51), тот спросил Бодхидхарму: "Я всю жизнь строил храмы, давал милостыню и делал подношения. Имею я заслуги-добродетели или нет?", на что Бодхидхарма ответил: "Нет никаких заслуг-добродетелей!" У-ди был весьма разочарован и огорчен, а потому изгнал Бодхидхарму за границы [своего царства]. Мне не совсем ясна эта история, прошу Вас объяснить ее". Шестой патриарх сказал: "Действительно, нет никаких заслуг-добродетелей. Не сомневайтесь в словах великого учителя-наставника Бодхидхармы. У-ди придерживался ложного пути и не знал истинного учения. Строить монастыри, давать милостыню и делать подношения - это значит практиковать лишь для достижения счастья [в будущих перерождениях]. А [достижение] счастья нельзя считать заслугой-добродетелью. Заслуга-добродетель находится в Дхармовом теле, но не в поле счастья. В вашей собственной дхармовой природе имеется заслуга-добродетель. Созерцание своей природы есть заслуга, уравновешенность и прямота есть добродетель. Внутри - созерцать природу Будды, вовне - практиковать почтительность. Если вы презираете всех людей и не отбросили свой эгоизм - значит, вы не имеете в себе заслуги-добродетели. Если ваша собственная природа омрачена иллюзиями и неведением, то дхармовое тело не имеет заслуг-добродетелей. Если добродетель практикуется в непрерывном потоке мысли (в каждый момент бытия), а сознание приведено в состояние спокойствия, уравновешенности и прямоты, то добродетель всегда будет практиковаться не легкомысленно, а благоговейно. Культивировать собственное тело - это и есть заслуга, культивировать собственное сознание это и есть добродетель. Заслуга-добродетель создается в собственном сознании; практиковать ради достижения счастья - это отличается от заслуги-добродетели. У-ди не знал настоящей истины (не понимал истинный принцип), а великий учитель-патриарх не ошибался".


И все же даже к этому переводу не помешают пояснения.

Дхармовое (истинное, собственное) тело - дхармовая (собственная) природа = природа Будды = ум (точнее говоря источник сознания, взгляды, а в данном случае - правильные взгляды).

----------

Asoka (06.10.2010), Антончик (17.01.2014), Влад К (23.01.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

Иначе говоря - заслуги = правильные взгляды. Вследствие правильных взглядов складываются правильные устремления, которые воплощаются в правильные действия ума, речи и тела.
Сочетание же "заслуги-добродетель" это более привычные современному уху "причины-следствия", а говоря санскритским/палийским термином - карма/камма

----------

Asoka (06.10.2010), Lion Miller (06.10.2010), Влад К (23.01.2014), Платон (05.07.2013)

----------


## Pavel

> Заслуги на пали звучат как "пуннья". Подразумевается под ними потенциал накопленной каммы. Так, например, если у вас есть "пуннья", то, приложив усилия к какому-либо делу, вы достаточно быстро добиваетесь успеха.
> ......
> Если ближе к каноническим текстам, то у Ананды было накоплено огромное количество "заслуг" его услужением Будде и "продвижением" Дхаммы "в массы" -) И Будда отметил, что заслуги Ананды огромны, и если бы он не стал архатом (Будда видел, что он им станет уже в этой жизни), то тогда Ананда 7 раз становился бы царём-миродержцем (т.е. властелином мира). Вот такая вот была "сила его заслуг".


Как-то во всем таком разъяснение возникает посыл к тому, что Ананда прилагал усилия к тому, чтобы стать царем-миродержцем (а может быть прилагал эти усилия в качестве второстепенных по сравнению с усилиями по достижению архатства), и благодаря накопленным заслугам его усилия увенчались успехом. Вроде как одновременная подача документов на поступление сразу в два ВУЗ-а - не пройду в один, так 7 раз поучусь во втором.

А мне кажется, что вопрос топик-стартера очень интересный. Что действительно собой представляет такой феномен как заслуга? Что это за сила, из чего состоит, от чего зависит, каким образом и с чем взаимодействует (что предопределяет)?

Вот яблоко я не могу посвятить никому, зато могу угостить яблоком любого, кого захочу. А заслугу я могу посвятить кому угодно, но не могу передать свою заслугу никому. Что мешает? И собственно кому нужно мое посвящение кроме как мне самому, т.е. тому, кто заслугой уже обладает? Может быть посвящение заслуги - это такой хитрый способ приумножения заслуг?

----------


## Zom

> Как-то во всем таком разъяснение возникает посыл к тому, что Ананда прилагал усилия к тому, чтобы стать царем-миродержцем


Не возникает. 
Ананда прилагал усилия ко всяческой бескорыстной помощи Будде, потому что очень его ценил, уважал, любил и вообще был очень хорошим праведным учеником. Посему и накопил гору заслуг - а не потому что хотел стать царём в будущем.




> Что действительно собой представляет такой феномен как заслуга?


Заслуга - синоним накполенной благой каммы от какого-то свершённого дела.




> Вот яблоко я не могу посвятить никому, зато могу угостить яблоком любого, кого захочу. А заслугу я могу посвятить кому угодно, но не могу передать свою заслугу никому. Что мешает?


Эта тема уже обсуждалась. Заслуги никому нельзя передать. А посвятить их можно только 1 виду существ из мира голодных духов, благодаря чему они порадуются и им от этого жить легче станет. Все остальные "посвящения заслуг" попросту не работают (по крайней мере для тех, кому они посвящаются).

----------

Raudex (12.10.2010), Евгений Шпагин (27.01.2014), Нея (17.01.2014)

----------


## Svarog

http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...4&postcount=15

----------

Asoka (06.10.2010)

----------


## Asoka

> Мой приятель называет это "силой намерения" и все заслуги посвящает получению различных удовольствий здесь и сейчас...


Мне кажется, что это самое мистическое изложение проблемы. Почему-то сразу вспоминается дочка приятеля заметившая в зеркале прыщик на носу и силой намерения решившая его изпепелить.




> Что действительно собой представляет такой феномен как заслуга? Что это за сила, из чего состоит, от чего зависит, каким образом и с чем взаимодействует (что предопределяет)?


В принципе именно это я и хотел выяснить. Поскольку вопрос многогранный то все ответы кроме "силы намерения" мне кажутся полезными и в какой-то мере правильными.

Толкование заслуги  как потенциала накопленной кармы звучит правдоподобно. Но видимо  есть разница между тхеравадой и махаяной в толковании вопроса. О лингвистической ошибке перевода этого слова говорил и Тинлей, правда не говорил как правильно. Ссылка от Svarog немного проясняет эту тему.

----------


## Pavel

> Не возникает. 
> Ананда прилагал усилия ко всяческой бескорыстной помощи Будде, потому что очень его ценил, уважал, любил и вообще был очень хорошим праведным учеником. Посему и накопил гору заслуг - а не потому что хотел стать царём в будущем.


Но ведь Вы сами раскрываете механизм действия заслуг как "катализатора" усилий. Другими словами, в Вашем разъяснении отчетливо было указано, что при наличии направленных усилий и должном количестве накопленных заслуг возникает качественное изменение бытия. Т.е. не заслуги же предопределяют "выход в люди" скрипача без его на то желания стать скрипачом?



> Подразумевается под ними потенциал накопленной каммы. Так, например, если у вас есть "пуннья", то, *приложив усилия к какому-либо делу*, вы достаточно быстро добиваетесь успеха. То есть "чудесным образом" происходят различные "удачные" и "случайные" совпадения, расклады, благодаря чему у вас дело тут же идёт в гору.


Если же нет устремленности к достижению чего-либо, но заслуги обусловливают эти достижения, то следовало бы дать такое разъяснение, что, не взирая на личные устремления и целенаправленность собственных действий, благодаря заслугам "ЧУДЕСНЫМ ОБРАЗОМ" можно стать либо скрипачом, либо миродержцем. Вот точно так же, как и в случае с не благими заслугами, когда, не взирая на отсутствие желания и целенаправленных действий по спусканию в низшие миры, ты в них ЧУДЕСНЫМ ОБРАЗОМ оказываешься в силу накопленной не благой кармы (не благих заслуг). Вот только механизма заслуг в таком разъяснении нет - одно чудесное воздействие.

Вот у БТР-а логическое разъяснение механизма заслуг есть, если только принять, что заслуги - это лишь синоним взглядов. Но в его разъяснениях обычно и карма - взгляды, и существо - взгляды, а посему заслуги=карма=взгляды=существо=.... в зависимости от контекста вопроса.  :Smilie:

----------


## Sadhak

Я думаю "заслуги" это та же "карма", т.е. причинно-следственная связь на каком-то реальном, не не всегда очевидном и видимом уровне. Ну, вот к примеру, отреагировал человек на возникшую ситуацию определенным образом, значит в мозгу возросла устойчивость соответствующей этой реакции нейронной связи и значит увеличилась вероятность точно так  же прореагировать на схожие обстоятельства и в следующий раз. Какие-то качества и тенденции в уме укрепились, а другие ослабли. Это цепочка на "физиологическом уровне" мозга, а есть свои причины и следствия и на других уровнях - физическом и на более "тонких" которые обнаружить и отследить уже не так просто и потому выглядящих "чудесным образом".

----------

Влад К (23.01.2014)

----------


## Zom

> Если же нет устремленности к достижению чего-либо, но заслуги обусловливают эти достижения, то следовало бы дать такое разъяснение, что, не взирая на личные устремления и целенаправленность собственных действий, благодаря заслугам "ЧУДЕСНЫМ ОБРАЗОМ" можно стать либо скрипачом, либо миродержцем.


Да, я понимаю на что вы указываете, но на самом деле оно всё несколько иначе. Да, камма срабатывает и в том числе когда вы этого не хотите. Но когда вы чего-то хотите, и есть каммический потенциал, то это более легко раскрывается. Вот и вся суть.

Как пример - Будда говорил что сотапанной не может стать человек, у которого есть каммический блок. То есть как бы он ни старался, какие бы усилия не прилагал - есть противодействующая камма, которая никак не позволит ему достичь желаемого. И аналогичным образом есть поддерживающая камма - когда человек хочет, особых сил не прилагает, и тут же добивается цели (а другой пашет днями и ночами, и всё бестолку).

PS> Механизм каммы - очень сложный, есть много видов разной каммы по разным категориям, которые действуют так или эдак.

----------


## Asoka

По поводу целеустремлённости хочу сказать следующее.
В миру хорошо известна менеджоперская целеустремлённость, заканчивается всем известными изречениями типа: " за что боролись на то и напоролись" или "хотели как лучше, а получилось как всегда". Поэтому, видимо для нормальной целеустремлённости надо какое-то более широкое основание, не ограниченное даже рамками "хотели как лучше". Следовательно и результат такой целеустремлённости будет шире, так сказать, засверкает неисчислимыми достоинствами и вариантами.
Джамьян Кьентце когда давал комментарии к практике Белой Тары говорил примерно следующее: ну вы просите у Тары кому чего надо, что-то будет, не обязательно то, что просите, но что-то хорошее. Всё зависит от вашей накопленной кармы, а то чего просили может вам и не надо.

----------

Антончик (17.01.2014), Влад К (23.01.2014)

----------


## Asoka

Если на форуме есть инженерно-технические работники, то может быть проблему заслуг, силы заслуг и кармы легче рассмотреть с точки зрения понятий производной и интеграла.
Любой изменяющейся процесс, по крайней мере с точки зрения физики, характеризуется этими двумя - производной. как характеристикой мгновенного изменения и интегралом как характеристикой накопленных изменений, в простейшем случае, как суммой всех мгновенных производных за определённый отрезок времени. Причём, производная это характеристика причины изменений, а интеграл - результата. Жизнь и смерть  в целом, по моему, имеют именно интегральный характер.
Причём, производная, как нечто происходящее в каждое конкретное мгновение, связана с интегралом, как хранилищем накопленных изменений за период с начала процесса  и до этого конкретного мгновения. Связь простая - интеграл или сумма накопленных изменений является просто начальными условиями с которых стартует производная в каждое конкретное мгновение.

Что такое производная в философско-бытовом плане? Это вы просто на что то подорвались. На благое, неблагое, поучить дхарму, срубить бабок по лёгкому и.тд., Т.е. сделали собачью стойку. Но интеграл и в африке интеграл, а начальные условия и в африке начальные условия.
А накопление заслуг, это стремление отфильтровать производные вплоть до образования восходящего тренда.

Во как.

----------


## Lion Miller

На сайте Геше Тинлея в рубрике "Вопросы и ответы": "Карма в целом делится на позитивную и негативную. Позитивная карма делится на загрязненную и незагрязненную карму. Также позитивная карма делится на добродетельную карму и неколебимую карму. Заслуги как раз и относятся к категории добродетельной кармы. А добродетельная карма — это кармический отпечаток, который приносит благие результаты в будущих жизнях, будь то благоприятное рождение или что-либо еще. Неколебимая карма — это карма, приводящая к рождению на различных уровнях сосредоточения, или дхьянах. В общем, Вы должны понимать, что карма и заслуги — это не тождественные понятия. Заслуги являются лишь одной из категорий кармы, то есть, относятся к добродетельной карме." Это не ответ на поставленный вопрос, но всё же...

----------

Антончик (17.01.2014)

----------


## Топпер

> Если на форуме есть инженерно-технические работники, то может быть проблему заслуг, силы заслуг и кармы легче рассмотреть с точки зрения понятий производной и интеграла.
> Любой изменяющейся процесс, по крайней мере с точки зрения физики, характеризуется этими двумя - производной. как характеристикой мгновенного изменения и интегралом как характеристикой накопленных изменений, в простейшем случае, как суммой всех мгновенных производных за определённый отрезок времени. Причём, производная это характеристика причины изменений, а интеграл - результата. Жизнь и смерть  в целом, по моему, имеют именно интегральный характер.


В целом нет.



> Причём, производная, как нечто происходящее в каждое конкретное мгновение, связана с интегралом, как хранилищем накопленных изменений за период с начала процесса  и до этого конкретного мгновения. Связь простая - интеграл или сумма накопленных изменений является просто начальными условиями с которых стартует производная в каждое конкретное мгновение.


Нет. Камма не действует интегрально. Я сам, когда-то в молодости выдвинул именно эту теорию. Камма действует по тяжести, по времени и в последнюю очередь по лотерее.

----------


## Asoka

Жизнь и смерть как процесс не имеет по моему вообще никакого другого характера кроме накопительного. Это накапливание результата, т.е. упрощённо говоря интеграл.

Производная влияет на форму интеграла по тяжести, времени и т.д. (представьте график простейшего интеграла).
Производные и интегралы всегда связаны между собой жёсткой причинно-следственной связью в каждый момент времени. Каждая мгновенная производная процесса имеет некую площадь основания под собой, т.е мгновенный интеграл или вес влияния производной. Т.е. Производная и интеграл - две характеристики одного процесса, они не разрывны. Производная это то насколько вы подорвались или воодушевились, интеграл как надолго и с каким весом. Вес соответственно зависит от величины экзальтации и времени действия. Форма интеграла за какой-либо больший промежуток времени находится соответственно в причинно-следственной связи с формой - весом мгновенных интегралов и временем их возникновения.

Полная аналогия с Тхеравадой.
Сточки зрения Махаяны здесь очень большая дыра. И называется она Сутра Золотистого Света. А конкретно: вопрос о времени жизни Татхагаты, мощи, ответ юноши, резюме Каундильи и соответственно исповедь.

----------

Платон (03.10.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вот у БТР-а логическое разъяснение механизма заслуг есть, если только принять, что заслуги - это лишь синоним взглядов. Но в его разъяснениях обычно и карма - взгляды, и существо - взгляды, а посему заслуги=карма=взгляды=существо=.... в зависимости от контекста вопроса


Вы меня с кем-то путаете. Заслуги - правильные взгляды, карма - порывы, существо - пять совокупностей.

----------


## Топпер

> Жизнь и смерть как процесс не имеет по моему вообще никакого другого характера кроме накопительного. Это накапливание результата, т.е. упрощённо говоря интеграл.
> 
> Производная влияет на форму интеграла по тяжести, времени и т.д. (представьте график простейшего интеграла).
> Производные и интегралы всегда связаны между собой жёсткой причинно-следственной связью в каждый момент времени. Каждая мгновенная производная процесса имеет некую площадь основания под собой, т.е мгновенный интеграл или вес влияния производной. Т.е. Производная и интеграл - две характеристики одного процесса, они не разрывны. Производная это то насколько вы подорвались или воодушевились, интеграл как надолго и с каким весом. Вес соответственно зависит от величины экзальтации и времени действия. Форма интеграла за какой-либо больший промежуток времени находится соответственно в причинно-следственной связи с формой - весом мгновенных интегралов и временем их возникновения.
> 
> Полная аналогия с Тхеравадой.


Нет. Аналогии с Тхеравадой в интегрировании нет. Ибо при интегрировании последние по времени члены оказывали бы большее влияние. Либо существо перерождалось бы примерно линейно и отдельные поступки почти не вносили бы изменений в вероятность перерождений. Это выглядело бы, как если бы к  +∞ или -∞ добавить +1 или -1. Сумма от этого практически не изменилась бы.
Однако с каммой не так. Здесь созревание каммы происходит не простым интегрирование положительной либо отрицательной каммы.

----------

Платон (03.10.2013)

----------


## Pavel

> Да, я понимаю на что вы указываете, но на самом деле оно всё несколько иначе.
> 
> ...И аналогичным образом есть поддерживающая камма - когда человек *хочет*, особых сил не прилагает, и тут же добивается цели (а другой пашет днями и ночами, и всё бестолку).
> 
> PS> Механизм каммы - очень сложный, есть много видов разной каммы по разным категориям, которые действуют так или эдак.


Нет, я не на это указывал. а указывал как раз на противоположную ситуацию, когда человек не хочет и целенаправленных усилий как раз не прилагает. Это касается попадания в ады, это касается попаданий в раи или вероятность становления миродержцем Ананды, не взирая на то, что стремится он стать архатом. Это как если бы я стремился стать скрипачем, действовал в этом направлении, но благодаря заслугам ЧУДЕСНЫМ ОБРАЗОМ стал не скрипачем, а гитаристом...  :Smilie: 

Вот и хочется понять механизм участия заслуг, коли они способны без моего целенаправленного участия менять мою судьбу.

Объяснения же типа "механизм работы каммы слишком сложен" как-то ни к чему, ведь вместо честного заявления "я не знаю как это работает" можно в результате такого разъяснения вызвать чувство, что мне ответили вместь "я не знаю" "тебе не понять"...  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> Если на форуме есть инженерно-технические работники, то может быть проблему заслуг, силы заслуг и кармы легче рассмотреть с точки зрения понятий производной и интеграла.


В буддизме достаточно широко освещен вопрос, что такое поток сознания и следовательно представление о его составляющих дхаммах. В этой теме как-то заслуги однозначно свели к камме, но хотелось бы понять: камма разве представляет собой некий "поток заслуг", а заслуга в свою очередь что, является некой элементарной единицей каммы?

----------


## Pavel

> Вы меня с кем-то путаете. Заслуги - правильные взгляды,...


Ну да, а в ад существо попадает не заслуженно.

----------


## Asoka

> Нет. Аналогии с Тхеравадой в интегрировании нет. Ибо при интегрировании последние по времени члены оказывали бы большее влияние


В принципе аналогия с производной-интегралом приводилась для иллюстрации механизма работы кармы вообще и взаимосвязей между побуждениями-деяниями с одной стороны( неважно заслуги они или не заслуги) и результирующей кармы с другой. Здесь нет ничего связанного с приведением в движение.

По графику интегрируемой кривой можно построить мувинги или скользящие средние, присвоить веса усредняемым членам(поздним, средним или ранним) в соответствии со своим пониманием и получить свою теорию кармы.

Когда возникает словосочетание "механизм работы каммы слишком сложен", то надо понимать что речь идёт о механизме или  о механическом апельсине, т.е. о том что не явлется самой истиной, а служит иммитацией или моделью для демонстрации некоторых аспектов истины.

Тхеравада в целом сильно механистична, причём настолько же насколько современная инженерия саутрантична. Никаких новых методов кроме аналогии,указания причинно-следственной связи и моделирования в описании сущего со времён Будды не появилось. Поэтому в принципе современные модели тоже вполне уместны.

А Сутра Золотистого света это как таблетка от Будды для избавления от излишне механистических представлений о карме. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Asoka

Но всё же что мы в конце концов посвещаем в посвещении заслуг? Если пунья двойственна т.е. одновременно и деяние и сила, то бишь одновременно мгновенная производная как побуждение и мгновенный интеграл как вес или сила этого побуждения тогда становится ясным комментарий Йонге Мингьюра Ринпоче. Т.е. посвящаем мы всё таки своё состояние ума с пожеланием что бы его как то разделили все обладающие сознанием. Последнее служит необходимым широким основанием против узколобой целеустремлённости.

----------


## Zom

> Нет, я не на это указывал. а указывал как раз на противоположную ситуацию, когда человек не хочет и целенаправленных усилий как раз не прилагает. Это касается попадания в ады, это касается попаданий в раи или вероятность становления миродержцем Ананды, не взирая на то, что стремится он стать архатом


.

Так извините, в ады попадают именно потому, что делают дела, которые туда ведут, а не просто так. Т.е. вы намеренно выкладываете себе туда дорогу, вопрос лишь в том, что благодаря невежеству вы этого не понимаете. Например делаете человеческие жертвоприношения, стремясь попасть в рай (как часто было в древней Индии). Но это как если б у вас было желание поехать в Москву из Питера, и, несмотря на это желание, вы по невежеству начинаете двигаться на север, а не на юг. Не надо удивляться потом, что вы оказались в суровом Мурманске ))) Да и насчёт архатства аналогично - так Ананда и стал архатом. А если не хотел бы им стать, то стал бы миродержцем, ибо дорогу в эту сторону своими намеренными действиями вымостил.

----------


## Asoka

> В этой теме как-то заслуги однозначно свели к камме, но хотелось бы понять: камма разве представляет собой некий "поток заслуг", а заслуга в свою очередь что, является некой элементарной единицей каммы?


В принципе я для этого и вводил модель. По моему взаимоотношение между деянием и кармой такие-же как и взаимоотношения между мгновенными производными и интегралом. Т.е. по проишествии некоторого времени все мгновенные производные проявившиеся за это время без участия некоей посторонней силы автоматически становятся интегралом на этом же  промежутке времени. И этот интеграл становится новыми начальными условиями для новой производной и для продолжения процесса накопления деяний.

Причём само мгновенное изменение может рассматриваться двояко как мгновенная производная-побуждение и мгновенный интеграл-вес деяния. Поэтому можно рассматривать как карму какого-то отдельного деяния так и карму на протяжении отрезка времени включающего все ужимки и прыжки.

----------


## Айвар

> Эта тема уже обсуждалась. Заслуги никому нельзя передать. А посвятить их можно только 1 виду существ из мира голодных духов, благодаря чему они порадуются и им от этого жить легче станет. Все остальные "посвящения заслуг" попросту не работают (по крайней мере для тех, кому они посвящаются).


Любое кармическое действие или просто действие имеет результат, поэтому посвящение заслуг это мощное средство не только проверять свою мотивацию, но и напрямую выходить к природе будды, но у таких материалистов как хинаянисты, это возможно, только один класс существ , а именно голодные духи или духи жадности и скупости. :Big Grin:

----------


## Zom

Вы бы поосторожнее с высказываниями. А то чай забанят ,)

----------


## Айвар

> Вы бы поосторожнее с высказываниями. А то чай забанят ,)


Смею предположить, что если человек спрашивает в этом разделе, то его не интересует подход представителей Малой колесницы. Правда сохраняется интрига, почему спрашивает в разделе Гелуг ...
Вера в дхарма частицы, даже на относиьтельном уровне,  и есть признак материалистического подхода.

----------


## Asoka

А игнорирование номинального существования дхарм и причинно-следственных связей верный способ прикинутся растением. :Big Grin:

----------


## Айвар

> А игнорирование номинального существования дхарм и причинно-следственных связей верный способ прикинутся растением.


Под игнорированием надо полагать вы имеете в виду отрицание?
Поэтому и есть такой подход, в том числе и в Гелуг, как Мадхьямика. 
Поэтому о вещах говорится, что они ни не возникают и ни не не возникают, ни то и другое вместе и не без причины. 
Иллюзорные заслуги надо посвящать иллюзорным существам.

----------


## Zom

> Смею предположить, что если человек спрашивает в этом разделе, то его не интересует подход представителей Малой колесницы.


Тхеравада - не малая колесница. Уже не раз перетирали эту тему.

----------

Антончик (17.01.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> В буддизме достаточно широко освещен вопрос, что такое поток сознания и следовательно представление о его составляющих дхаммах. В этой теме как-то заслуги однозначно свели к камме, но хотелось бы понять: камма разве представляет собой некий "поток заслуг", а заслуга в свою очередь что, является некой элементарной единицей каммы?


И что Вас смущает, если так?

Индивидуальный поток дхамм - это вообще довольно неортодоксальное трактование взаимообусловленного возникновения, всегда хотелось услышать канонические ссылки на подобную идею. На мой взгляд одно из заблуждений, ошибочное толкование.

Что еще представляет камма, кроме как совокупность действий, возникающих по причине взглядов, посредством порывов=намерений=устремлений?

Ну и насчет заслуг  :Smilie:  Ну да, с правильными взглядами, конечно, перебор  :Smilie:  Неправильные - тоже "заслуги". В конце концов убийца заслужил страсть к убийству.

----------


## Айвар

О значении заслуг в контексте трех превосходных качеств (аспектов практики) можно прочитать и услышать у Ламы Сонама Дордже:



> Три превосходных аспекта, или качества, это превосходное начало, превосходная основная часть и превосходное завершение. Что это значит? Значит любую практику, которую мы делаем, любое учение, которое мы получаем, мы должны обрамлять в эти три аспекта. Или, чтобы было понятнее, скажем на современном языке: любую практику, медитацию, рецитацию, неважно в какой традиции, даже в ... дзогчене, необходимо проводить в формате этих трех превосходных.
> Мы всегда начинаем с развития альтруистической мотивации, или бодхичитты, потому, что мы занимаемся практикой не просто так, а у нас изначально была такая идея помочь всем живым существам. Если мы об этом забыли к этому моменту, то вот таким образом мы себе об этом напоминаем. 
> 
> Потом следует превосходная основная часть, в течение которой мы стараемся воздерживаться от концепций. Когда мы получаем учение, воздерживаться от концепций полностью невозможно, потому что нам нужно каким-то образом процессировать информацию, которая к нам поступает. А вот когда мы занимаемся медитацией, нам нужно по максимуму воздерживаться от концепций. Тогда эта основная часть практики будет превосходной.
> И превосходное завершение практики или сессии, когда мы посвящаем заслугу на благо всех живых существ. 
> 
> То же самое мы делаем и сейчас, и делали на семинаре с Чоки Нима Римпоче. На самом деле, когда и если вы попадёте в традиционный монастырь, в Непале или в Индии, или в Тибете, особенно в такой, где иностранцев немного бывало, вы можете попасть в такую ситуацию, когда вы придёте на учение, а там полчаса или больше, поют разные молитвы, посвящения и прочее. Мы привыкли, что когда мы приходим, нам дают учение. Там же как: заведут на полчаса или больше, а ты сидишь и думаешь, а когда же учение, собственно говоря?.. Иногда потом учитель может сесть и помедитировать часок сам по себе, не произнося ни слова... Люди уже по полтора часа сидят, ждут учение. С западной точки зрения это можно проинтерпретировать как неуважение к слушателю. Если у нас профессор опаздывает на урок, мы считаем, что это неуважение. А там так интерпретировать нельзя. Мы должны это понимать как проявление доброты со стороны учителя, что он нам даёт возможность практиковать парамиту терпения. Все слышали про такую?
> На самом деле здесь есть нечто большее, ведь так можно на что угодно сказать «это возможность практиковать парамиту терпения», не только на учителя. В общем, всё так и есть, всё зависит от нашего восприятия. Просто когда мы приходим на учение, мы приходим с каким-то заранее сформированным настроем, у нас есть какие-то концепции, идеи по поводу того, что будет. То есть мы знаем, что мы ходили на лекции, приходит лама, читает прибежище, пару молитв и дело начинается. А тут, когда приходит лама и всё происходит не так, это с его стороны может быть искусным средством разрушения наших концепций, с которыми мы пришли на учения. Вот, например, есть Лама Сопа, вот он известен тем, что может на 4 часа задержаться, на 5, вообще прийти в 7 вечера вместо 11 утра и потом до 11 вечера, до ночи учить, когда все в монастыре уже легли спать – он таким образом тренирует учеников. А может у него просто часов нет.


http://samundercover.livejournal.com/532452.html?nc=4

----------

Же Ка (11.10.2010), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (11.10.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (11.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (10.10.2010)

----------


## Asoka

> Под игнорированием надо полагать вы имеете в виду отрицание?
> Поэтому и есть такой подход, в том числе и в Гелуг, как Мадхьямика.


Честно говоря я никогда не слышал что мадхъямика-прасангика отрицала номинальное существование сущего. Может быть вы не в курсе о чём речь?.

 Кстати, я считаю что разделение махаяны и хинаяны во многом условно. Это те же яйца только сбоку. С точки зрения функционирующего ума, т.е. в знакомой нам до боли повседневности, легко увидеть как естественным образом исчерпывается реальность дхарм и они превращаются в номинальные сущности .

Что такое номинальная существование в смысле относительной истины  - это простая общепринятая банальность, то что не имеет эмоционального значения, но есть общепринятое наименование. 
Когда вы  сильно ажиотированы на чём-то вследствии наличия в собственном потоке восприятия некого независящего от причин постоянного "я"  которое хочет опереться на такое же постоянное "что-то", то всё кажется реальностью. Когда ажиотаж исчерпан в силу понимания, времени  или других обстоятельств, то всё кажется банальностью, т.е не имеющим значения, существующим условно в силу наименования .  Причём это точно не значит что ничего не существует.
 С этой точки зрения вся история цивилизации от каменного топора до компьтеров, это просто история превращения текущих реальностей в общепринятые банальности и отказ от исчерпанных банальностей. Процесс бесконечный, по идее в конце концов это может произойти и с ядерной физикой.

Если не признавать номинальное существование дхарм, то можно долго просидеть в ожидании чуда, а лучше сразу идти к Кашпировскому.

Если вас всё таки  интересует духовный путь развития, то надо иметь в виду, что когда вы улыбаетесь миру, то мир не всегда улыбается вам. Что бы объяснить это себе и другим и как то поправить кривое отражение, вам надо иметь представление о неком адекватном механическом апельсине с которым вы успешно расстанетесь только в случае полного просветвеления. Альтернатива такому механическому апельсину только муть в голове.

----------


## Нико

> . Это те же яйца только сбоку.



??

----------


## Asoka

В смысле сущее обладает  материальной реальностью или является номинально существующим.

----------


## Айвар

> Может быть вы не в курсе о чём речь?


Речь о том, что такое заслуги в тибетстком буддизме. Остальное это офф.

----------


## Pavel

> Индивидуальный поток дхамм - это вообще довольно неортодоксальное трактование взаимообусловленного возникновения, всегда хотелось услышать канонические ссылки на подобную идею. На мой взгляд одно из заблуждений, ошибочное толкование.


Толкование чего? Я так понимаю, что толкование индивидуальности. Как-то приходится толковать индивидуальность, ибо в буддизме так или иначе вопрос встает об индивидуальной камме как в канонических примерах, так и в поучениях. Вот и о заслугах говорят строго об индивидуальных, хотя и возникают посылы к передаче или посвящению заслуг без канонического раскрытия механизма такой передачи или посвящения.



> Что еще представляет камма, кроме как совокупность действий, возникающих по причине взглядов, посредством порывов=намерений=устремлений?


Все, что угодно. Тут все так же зависит от взглядов. Некоторые буддисты считают, что вообще все от генетики до физиологических особенностей организмов, другие считают, что некие сторонние силы, возникающие как результат взаимодействия индивидуальности с миром, третьи.... Вы считаете, что совокупность действий, возникающих по причине взглядов, и более ничего, хотя вынуждены отождествить для этого порывы, намерения и устремления, поставив их в зависимость от этих самых взглядов. Но ведь взгляды меняются по многим причинам и в том числе по причине тех или иных действий и без участия в переменах действием личности.

В общем, если как-то подытожить, то выглядит все очень неопределенно с механизмом взаимодействия индивидуальности, взглядов, целей, каммы, заслуг... настолько неопределенно, что трактовать эти механизмы можно очень многообразно.

----------


## Pavel

> .
> 
> Так извините, в ады попадают именно потому, что делают дела, которые туда ведут, а не просто так.
> 
> ... Да и насчёт архатства аналогично - так Ананда и стал архатом. А если не хотел бы им стать, то стал бы миродержцем, ибо дорогу в эту сторону своими намеренными действиями вымостил.


Не понятно Ваше разъяснение, потому как противоречиво. Вы пример приводите того, как "вымащивается дорога" в определенном направлении намеренными действиями. Указываете, что и у Ананды так же намеренными его действиями вымостилась его дорога в миродержцы, но стал он как-то архатом, а не миродержцем. Воспосльзовавшись 

Вашей же метафорой, отмечу, что шел Ананда согласно Вашим же утверждениям в Мурманск да еще и по правильной дороге, а вот оказался в Питере... Хотел стать архатом, но намеренно действовал так (мостил дорогу в миродержцы), что если бы не хотел стать орхатом, то намеренно стал бы миродержцем. Вроде как хотел съездить в Японию (потому и съездил), но ехал намеренно так, что если бы расхотел в Японию ехать так сразу бы оказался во Франции.  :Smilie:  Не улавливается в таком разъяснении "перемещающий" механизм (эффект) заслуг.

----------


## Zom

> Не понятно Ваше разъяснение, потому как противоречиво.


Вы видимо не улавливаете общий принцип, раз вам кажется что здесь противоречия. Никакой "дороги" не выстраивается. Если уж берёте такую аналогию, то лучше уж тогда сказать что накапливается материал для блага. Можно так изощрённо выразиться - "кирпичи для строительства коммунизма"; если они у вас есть, у вас имеется возможность волевым устремлением вылепить из них любое благо, которое хотите. И архатство, и царь миродержец - это благие плоды, очень приятные для того, кто их достиг. 

Благие плоды получаются совершением благих дел. Неблагие плоды - соответственно - совершением неблагих дел. Вот если бы я сказал что если бы Ананда вдруг захотел попасть в ад, место того чтобы стать миродержцем, и камма бы ему позволила это - вот тогда да, это было бы полное противоречие.

----------

Yur (02.07.2013), Платон (03.10.2013)

----------


## Pavel

> Вы видимо не улавливаете общий принцип, раз вам кажется что здесь противоречия.


Zom, противоречия не где-то "здесь", а строго в Ваших разъяснениях, в которых нет "общего принципа", а есть лишь смысл, который Вы в них вкладываете. Подумайте об этом. 


> Никакой "дороги" не выстраивается. Если уж берёте такую аналогию, то лучше уж тогда сказать что накапливается материал для блага.


Это не я "беру такую аналогию", а Вы предлагаете такую аналогию в качестве своего разъяснения. Вот Ваши слова: 


> А если не хотел бы им [архатом] стать, то стал бы миродержцем, ибо дорогу в эту сторону своими намеренными действиями вымостил.





> Можно так изощрённо выразиться - "кирпичи для строительства коммунизма"; если они у вас есть, у вас имеется возможность волевым устремлением вылепить из них любое благо, которое хотите. И архатство, и царь миродержец - это благие плоды, очень приятные для того, кто их достиг.


Таким образом реализация блага по Вашему разъяснению зависит от наличия "материала для его строительства" и целенаправленного желания. В случае же с Анандой согласно Вашему разъяснению становится очевидно, что "материал для строительства" "блага миродержца" и "блага архата" необходим одинаковый, т.е. заслуги для становления миродержцем и заслуги для становления архатом нужны одинаковые, а вот желания могут быть различные. И так же становится ясно, что по отношению к архатству для Ананды желание стать миродержцем выходит на второй план - второе по желанности достижение, раз все зависит лишь от его желаний.

К сожалению, при таком разъяснении роль "материала" так и осталась за кадром, так и не появился ответ на вопрос, каким образом и что именно зависит от "материала", в какой форме ( в форме чего) накапливаются заслуги, ведь само понятие заслуг достаточно бесформенное понятие?..




> Благие плоды получаются совершением благих дел. Неблагие плоды - соответственно - совершением неблагих дел.


  :Smilie:  Благие дела называются благими исключительно по плодам, а не наоборот, как Вы это рисуете. Вот к примеру строительство зданий и сооружений не является само по себе ни благим, ни не благим. Однако, если здание используется для насилия над людьми, а сооружение используется для убийства людей, то такое здание называется тюрьмой, а сооружение виселицей или гильотиной. И Именно по "плоду строительства" мы рассматриваем это самое строительство как благое деяние (строительство жилья) или не благое деяние (строительство тюрьмы). 

Правда, всегда найдутся желающие увести рассмотрение благости дел в область намерений..., мол все зависит от намерений: либо намерение тюрьму и средство убийства построить, либо жилье и больницу. В этом случае могу лишь напомнить, что намерение доктора Гильотена было облегчить участь приговоренных к казни, но построил он для этого гильотину... Так благое он деяние сделал или не благое?




> Вот если бы я сказал что если бы Ананда вдруг захотел попасть в ад, место того чтобы стать миродержцем, и камма бы ему позволила это - вот тогда да, это было бы полное противоречие.


Это еще что поясняет?.. Вы же уже сказали, что Ананда захотел стать архатом, и камма ему позволила это... Какое в этом противоречие? Что захотел бы (что считал благом), то и позволило бы в обоих случаях: в реальном и в гипотетическом. Однако, случай гипотетический по Вашему убеждению противоречивый, если накопленные заслуги позволили бы реализовать "строительство" того, что считалось БЫ благом, считалось бы желанным...  :Smilie:  Странные с логической точки зрения Вы даете разъяснения, особенно, если учитывать ранее сделанные Вами заявление 


> ..."кирпичи для строительства коммунизма"; если они у вас есть, у вас имеется возможность волевым устремлением вылепить из них *любое* благо, *которое хотите*.


Так любое или не любое желание можно реализовать при наличии большого количества заслуг?..  :Smilie: 

Но ясно одно, что Вы подразумеваете, что заслуги способны противодействовать устремлениям, способны позволять и не позволять. Так раскройте механизм наложения "запрета" на достижения желаемого заслугами. Именно этого и ждут. Пока Вы лишь повторяете, что заслуги позволяют или не позволяют достигать, сравнивая их то с вымощенной дорогой, то со строительным материалом. Но дорога - это прежде всего направление! А строительный материал - это материал для чего угодно, хоть для благого строительства, хоть для строительства орудий пыток один материал! Сами видите нелепость таких аналогий? 

Если Вы по-прежнему рассматриваете заслуги в качестве "строительного материала" для реализации благих намерений, то тут я заслуги легко могу посвящать или передавать другим. Вот моей (моей условно, ибо и в этом случае заслуга мне передана, но для простоты начнем с меня...) заслугой стало умение читать (канонические тексты Дхаммы в том числе). Я, видя (имея такое мнение), что это благой навык, который можно обрести или потерять, стараюсь и собственными усилиями посвящаю эту свою заслугу своему сыну равно как и передаю ему этот навык. Вот в его руках теперь тоже появился все тот же "строительный материал", из которого он станет лепить свое будущее и будущее других людей. Откуда тогда берутся возражения по поводу посвящения и передачи заслуг? Всякий может передать "строительный материал", как и в случае с разъяснением БТР-а о взглядах, которые так же передаются или посвящаются (взгляды о чем или чему посвящены, кому и зачем переданы). 

Еще более простой пример. Заслугой Будды является его постижение Дхаммы, которую он посвятил всем живым существам и передал в частности людям.

Его, БТР-а, разъяснение доходчиво и механизм понятен. Где у Вас, Zom, механизм в разъяснении, кроме мистического "чудесным образом"? Камма или заслуги мистически или позволяют, или не позволяют, могут сделать из тебя архата, а могут миродержца, но не могут низвергнуть в ад, даже если захочешь...  :Smilie:  Мистика!

----------


## Won Soeng

Pavel, я как раз пристально рассматриваю взаимообусловленное возникновение на предмет возникновения индивидуальности. Все не так смутно, но и не просто.

Порывы (камма-четана) сами по себе неиндивидуальны. Существ охватывают в общем-то одни и те же порывы. Так же и взгляды - не индивидуальны. Индивидуально обособление порывов. Но механизм собственно обособления мне не ясен.

Так или иначе, обосабливаем ли мы порывы, или нет, они порождают действия ума, речи и тела. Вопрос внутреннего и внешнего сейчас очень актуален для меня.

----------


## Pavel

> Pavel, я как раз пристально рассматриваю взаимообусловленное возникновение на предмет возникновения индивидуальности. Все не так смутно, но и не просто.


Когдя я говорил о "смутности", то я говорил о текстах и поучениях, но не о взглядах и представлениях того или иного человека. Взгляды и представления отдельных людей могут быть яркими и ясными, сложными и простыми, но находят ли они такое же ясное и яркое представление в текстах (речи), реализованы ли так же ясно и однозначно, чтобы другими восприниматься ясно и однозначно...



> Порывы (камма-четана) сами по себе неиндивидуальны.


Слово "порыв" обычно употребляется в тех случаях, когда речь заходит о резком, порой внезапном усилении устремленности. Вы говорите о порывах, как об устремлениях. Если Вы не видите разницы между употреблением этих двух слов, то я бы предложил использовать именно слово "устремление". И тут я сразу же соглашусь с Вами, что устремления любого живого существа не уникальны, а точнее любые устремления при более близком их рассмотрении сводятся лишь к одному - стремлению от страдания к благу. В противном случае нам не распознать живого существа. Однако, под "неиндивидуальны" Вы вполне могли подразумевать нечто иное, нежели "неуникальность" - тут опять нет ясности в произнесенных словах.



> Существ охватывают в общем-то одни и те же порывы. Так же и взгляды - не индивидуальны.


На основании вышесказанного воспользуюсь этим примером для создания своего образа: живые существа охвачены в конечном итоге лишь одним типом устремленности, а именно устремленности от страдания к благу, о чем и говорится в Первой Благородной Истине. При этом каждая индивидуальность не уникальна, не оригинальна и не столь самобытна, как может показаться при поверхностном взгляде. Но всегда индивидуальна при всей своей похожести на других, даже если эти индивидуальности - однояйцевые близнецы.



> Индивидуально обособление порывов. Но механизм собственно обособления мне не ясен.


Индивидуальны не только психика, как совокупность разнообразных психических явлений, но индивидуальны и тела. При этом и психические явления во всем своем многообразии сочетаний и возникновений свойственны лишь определенным телам. При этом тело сохраняет свою индивидуальность и в тех случаях, когда психические способности утрачиваются (умирает организм). До этого момента любое живое существо представляет собой совокупность индивидуального тела и психики (ума). Невозможно переместить "индивидуальную обособленность порывов" из одного индивидуального тела в другое, как минимум очевидно достоверно это сделать.



> Так или иначе, обосабливаем ли мы порывы, или нет, они порождают действия ума, речи и тела. Вопрос внутреннего и внешнего сейчас очень актуален для меня.


Мы можем ограничивать определяющие факторы действий ума лишь "порывами", но не вижу в этом ни какого смысла или пользы. Наоборот я вижу, как те или иные тела демонстрируют определенные телами способности к речи или иным действиям ума, что позволяет мне не совершать тщетных усилий по поиску умной речи или умных действий у собаки или кота... Я их не очеловечиваю, как единожды распознав глупца, не жду от него внезапного "поумнения", а во многих случаях вижу, что подобное ожидание тщетно и в перспективе.

Так или иначе, воспользуюсь Вашей фразеологией, обосабливаем ли мы порывы или нет, но психическая индивидуальность обособлена в обособленном теле, ограничена телом (не только телом), поэтому рассматриваться в отрыве от тела не должно. Вот почему я понимаю разочарование Фрейда, который к концу своей активной научной карьеры испытал глубокое разочарование тем, что занимался психологией в отрыве от физиологии. А работы академика Павлова мне ближе, понятнее, убедительнее и значительнее, не взирая на то, что Фрейд куда более популярен в "массах", ибо увлекает в силу доступности и загадочности (мистичности) механизмов изменения или использования психической активности.

----------


## Zom

> Zom, противоречия не где-то "здесь", а строго в Ваших разъяснениях


Ладно, не очень интересно вести беседу исключительно ради беседы -)

----------


## Ollerus

> В прошлой теме звучала такая фраза, но тему закрыли.
> В принципе хотелось бы разобраться чисто конкретно без всякого блуда и флуда, что такое заслуги в теории и по жизни и что у них за невиданная такая сила?
> Когда, как и в чём на эту силу можно опереться или ей, этой силой, пропереться.
> Или это просто формальное вступление к тексту, так, чтобы разговор завести?
> Кто как думает? Может быть это какой-то простой эквивалент студенческого, вроде:" Первые три года работаешь на зачётку, а потом зачётка работает на тебя", только в рамках сангхи разумеется?


Качества сознания изменяются, когда делаешь что то в одном направлении. Тебе становится очень легко делать именно это, избранное тобой. На эти качества ты можешь опереться, когда эти действия совершаешь.

----------

Yur (02.07.2013), Платон (03.10.2013)

----------


## Жимба Анжил

> Порывы (камма-четана) сами по себе неиндивидуальны. Существ охватывают в общем-то одни и те же порывы. Так же и взгляды - не индивидуальны. Индивидуально обособление порывов. Но механизм собственно обособления мне не ясен.


Мне кажется, что Вам ясен, это "обособление" и является индивидуальным полем приложения "порыва" в настоящем моменте.

----------


## Pasha

а как можно передать заслуги другому человеку или всем живым существам?ритуал или мантрой

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> а как можно передать заслуги другому человеку или всем живым существам?ритуал или мантрой


Передать — никак. Но можно (и нужно) посвящать заслуги от любой практики на благо всех существ.

----------

Нико (28.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> а как можно передать заслуги другому человеку или всем живым существам?ритуал или мантрой


Есть и соответствующие ритуалы. Но самое главное не ритуал, а действие ума. Во время ритуала вы должны породить мысль с желанием передать заслуги вашим умершим родственникам.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (27.05.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

http://dalma.ru/practice/ceremony/108prostir.html

----------


## Pasha

> Есть и соответствующие ритуалы. Но самое главное не ритуал, а действие ума. Во время ритуала вы должны породить мысль с желанием передать заслуги вашим умершим родственникам.


а живым не получится?

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> а живым не получится?


Есть и такое. Если есть на то особые условия и должны обладать очень большими , на уровне почти архата, если не архата, заслугами.

----------


## Топпер

> а живым не получится?


Нет. Только умершим и переродившимся петтами.

----------

Алевлад (28.05.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Нет. Только умершим и переродившимся петтами.


У мирян говорят" намолено", если человек очень удачлив. Есть такие, у которых всё складывается, даже негативная ситуация непонятным образом трансформируется в самую выгодную. Ещё вопрос: Как же тогда с бабушками? У буддистских народов воспитанием внуков и детей( сколько бы лет ни было детям, до конца дней своих за детей молятся, чтобы правильно принимали решения, чтобы установки в жизни правильные были, чтобы деньги и удача привлекались. ), воспитанием всех детей занимаются бабушки, если есть бабушки, они и заняты накоплением заслуг во имя детей и внуков, если бы это было только для своего будущего освобождения, все бы только и занимались собой, как в европе. Вот и вступила в стадию, чтобы тихо заниматься подготовкой к роли" бабушки", это ещё одна ответсвенная ступень в жизни человка, к ней готовятся. Успеть наработать заслуги не только себе, чтобы у детей и внуков всё складывалосьь, успеть начитать, научить, приобщить, дать основы поведения в жизни, дать защиту в трудных ситуациях. В ВОВ сколько жен и матерей после работы простиралось, ни свет-ни заря подношениями занимались, о себе не думали, детьми заниматься некогда было, вся надежда на стариков была. 
Очень много тех, про которых говорят" что бы они ни делали, не идут дела", заслуг не хватает. Можно быть очень образованным, ворочать миллиардами, делать даже открытия, но..." видно, в понедельник" мама родила.

----------

Платон (03.10.2013)

----------


## Yur

> Я думаю "заслуги" это та же "карма", т.е. причинно-следственная связь на каком-то реальном, не не всегда очевидном и видимом уровне.


Карма , так и есть . Разумеется положительная . Благие заслуги подобны деньгам . Хочешь купить новый дом - плати . Хочешь получить новое здоровое тело в следующей жизни - понадобятся уже накопленные заслуги . Соответствено нет заслуг - нет и возможности что-либо хорошее обрести .

Уточнение : не совсем как деньги . Мошенничество с законом кармы не возможно . Притворяться и хитрить бесполезно . Только по-честному .

----------


## Yur

> Передать — никак. Но можно (и нужно) посвящать заслуги от любой практики на благо всех существ.


И тогда они , заслуги , будут приносить нам благо до тех пор , пока все страдающие существа не освободятся от сансары - верно , лучший способ .

----------


## Платон

Я сам хотел разобраться в вопросе, правда начал с кармических долгов. Мне объяснили, что долги - неблагоприятная связь с каким либо существом из прошлого, породившая страдание и омрачение (и соответственное накопление личной энергии). Соответственно, заслуги -  благая связь из прошлого, рассеивающая неведение живых существ, делающая что-то полезное для их духовного развития или относительного благополучия, энергетическая связь, обезпеченная  благоприятными эмоциями и впечатлениями- личными впечатлениями от чего то, или впечатлениями других живых существ от твоей активности, плюс её актуальные, благие для них, а следовательно и для тебя самого, последствия. Так или иначе - эмоциональная энергия, способствующая счастливому становлению или решению актуальных проблем, прекращению страдания в некотором объёме. :Smilie:

----------


## Платон

Суть посвящения заслуг в индийской и далее - тибетской концепции, что их можно не только накопить, но и растратить. То есть попросу, увлечься счастьем и удовольствием, подобно богам и, в конце концов, снова окунуться в страдание. Для того, чтобы этого не происходило, практикующий четко манифестирует цель - достижение окончательного просветления и дальнейшая благоприятная активность, соединенная уже с высшей мудростью. В таком случае, если посвящение искренне, сила заслуг вырастает в миллион раз. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (17.01.2014)

----------


## Платон

> Pavel, я как раз пристально рассматриваю взаимообусловленное возникновение на предмет возникновения индивидуальности. Все не так смутно, но и не просто.
> 
> Порывы (камма-четана) сами по себе неиндивидуальны. Существ охватывают в общем-то одни и те же порывы. Так же и взгляды - не индивидуальны. Индивидуально обособление порывов. Но механизм собственно обособления мне не ясен.
> 
> Так или иначе, обосабливаем ли мы порывы, или нет, они порождают действия ума, речи и тела. Вопрос внутреннего и внешнего сейчас очень актуален для меня.


Я могу только привести образ, как невообразимый кристалл, через который преломлялся свет, разбился на сотни маленьких кристалликов, после чего каждый стал преломлять свет, в том числе свет через его преломление стал направляться на другие осколки. Зачем всё это? Может, чтобы кристаллы каким то магическим образом воссоединились в целое? Или чтобы каждый -  стал новым целым?  :Facepalm:

----------


## Кунсанг

> Я могу только привести образ, как невообразимый кристалл, через который преломлялся свет, разбился на сотни маленьких кристалликов, после чего каждый стал преломлять свет, в том числе свет через его преломление стал направляться на другие осколки. Зачем всё это? Может, чтобы кристаллы каким то магическим образом воссоединились в целое? Или чтобы каждый -  стал новым целым?


Эх, Платон... Энергию бы твоего мозга и его процессов на отопление дома. Холодно становится.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (04.10.2013)

----------


## Сергей П.

Здравствуйте!
Будда, чтобы стать Буддой накапливал три неисчислимых эона заслуг.
Лучший способ накопить заслуги - это порождение любви и сострадания. Желание счастья всем живым существам.
А если совершать какие-то реальные действия из таких побуждений, то это тоже тем более заслуги.
И заслуги тем выше чем чище благие намерения (мне кажется), чем более они бескорыстны. Т.е. чем меньше в них эгоизма.
В этом смысле, мне кажется, если человек, например помогает родителям, то он, если делает это формально или вынужденно то не накопит заслуг конечно, а если делает это с желанием помочь, то накопит, если у него будет это желание всё более и более искренее из сострадания, что они, допустим, уже в возрасте и им самим уже трудно, то даже если он совсем из-за этого забудет о том чтобы куда-то их посвящать, на что-то, т.к. будет думать только о помощи, то разве он не накопит очень высокие заслуги из-за этого и разве они могут не дать результат (как в случае с Анандой, который накопил много заслуг служа Будде, хотя и не посвящал их специально чему-то, само то что он служил такому существу уже естественным образом становилось причиной чего-то очень высокого)? Мне кажется заслуги так ещё выше, если у него совсем даже не будет корысти чтобы их там куда-то направлять - его намерение будет ещё более чистым. Потом он конечно может и посвящать их допустим благу отца и матери, опять же для них и в этом будет ещё больше доброты и ещё меньше эгоизма. Просто как пример.
Говорится ещё что тот кто слушает учение о теории пустоты тоже накапливает высокие заслуги.
я сам не знаю точно что такое заслуги, но по-моему это позитивная благая карма. У которой есть потенциал и которая приносит результат, когда проявляется.
А карму делает позитивной в первую очередь благие намерения, например из любви и сострадания. Это конечно должно быть что-то, что противоборствует эгоизму, неведению (омрачениям вообще) и негативной карме, очищает ум. Тогда это заслуги мне кажется.
Но и обычные такие сильно загрязнённые действия, вроде даяния водки ради избрания на выборах. В них тоже по-моему есть небольшие заслуги, т.к. это даяние пусть даже из эгоизма, оно кого-то в каком-то смысле радует (тех кто любит выпить). Просто это очень маловесомая хорошая карма, дающая просто какой-то быстрый внешний результат (стать мэром) и она не становится причиной счастья в будущем и вообще какого-либо существенного счастья.
И тот результат, который принесут заслуги, завист очень от намерения. Если кому-то мы делаем добро, и думаем о его благе только, то мы будем продолжать думать о благе одного этого существа. а если думаем ещё и о благе других людей, например людей в родном городе (пусть никто так не болеет как он (или как я) в нашем городе, в нашей стране, в мире, и вообще пусть ни одно живое существо..), то потенциал кармы уже будет совсем другой и это может, когда накопится стать причиной счастья многих существ, в итоге видимо станет Бодхичиттой.
Т.е. заслуги можно накапливать и ради порождения более высоких реализаций и очищения ума от негативных эмоций.
Ну вот, в общем, всё что думаю на эту тему. 
может это немного что-то прояснит. Чёткой формулировки не знаю, но понятно что это что-то что помогает нам обрести какое-либо счастье (временное или подлинное (т.е. хорошие качества ума), уменьшить какие-либо страдания).
А в такие академические подробности может и не стоит закапываться особо, главное понять то что помогает стать лучше, что мы можем использовать чтобы выздоровить от этих всех, достающих нас эмоций.
извините за длинность.

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> В прошлой теме звучала такая фраза, но тему закрыли.
> В принципе хотелось бы разобраться чисто конкретно без всякого блуда и флуда, что такое заслуги в теории и по жизни и что у них за невиданная такая сила?
> Когда, как и в чём на эту силу можно опереться или ей, этой силой, пропереться.
> Или это просто формальное вступление к тексту, так, чтобы разговор завести?
> Кто как думает? Может быть это какой-то простой эквивалент студенческого, вроде:" Первые три года работаешь на зачётку, а потом зачётка работает на тебя", только в рамках сангхи разумеется?


Помните как в алгебре была такая шкала: справа от нуля положительные цифры, слева отрицательные? Также и заслуги. Совершаешь созидательные и хорошие поступки - растет "шкала" положительных заслуг. Совершаешь разрушительные и плохие действия. "Шкала" опять откатывается назад.  :Smilie:  Нужно быть всегда в плюсе! 

А ведь количество ваших заслуг постоянно меняется. Даже каждую секунду. С каждой вашей мыслью о чем-либо, с любым вашим побуждением к действию.

Даже удержать на месте количество заслуг очень сложно. А заставить расти его - тем более...  :Smilie: )

----------

Влад К (22.01.2014), Сергей П. (17.01.2014)

----------


## Антончик

> Очень много тех, про которых говорят" что бы они ни делали, не идут дела", заслуг не хватает. Можно быть очень образованным, ворочать миллиардами, делать даже открытия, но..." видно, в понедельник" мама родила.


Так если не идут дела, то не получится ни миллиардами поворочать, ни открытие совершить, ни стать образованным... не пойдут эти дела - заслуг нехватит...
Если человек - образованный милиардер, который совершает научные открытия и т.д. - в чём тогда неудачливость? И почему тогда "не идут дела" )))




> В ВОВ сколько жен и матерей после работы простиралось, ни свет-ни заря подношениями занимались, о себе не думали, *детьми заниматься некогда было*, вся надежда на стариков была.


А разве забота о детях не является благим делом, дающем заслугу? Разве "бодхисаттвы" не должны совершать благо для других живых существ? А что уж говорить про своих детей...

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> У мирян говорят" намолено", если человек очень удачлив...


Выполнять каждый день подношения, простирания, читать мантры/молитвы и т.д. чтобы, например, выигрывать постоянно в карты?  :Smilie: )) Это похоже на сделку с "дьяволом"! 




> Очень много тех, про которых говорят" что бы они ни делали, не идут дела", заслуг не хватает. Можно быть очень образованным, ворочать миллиардами, делать даже открытия, но..." видно, в понедельник" мама родила.


Молиться любым богам ради того чтобы стать богаче/сытее/красивее/удачливее - это разве правильный путь? Каждый, кто делает так, просто не избавился от своих привязанностей к материальному и успеху. Таких людей сжигает страсть. Может наоборот нам надо радоваться, когда мы не имеем в этой жизни балласта в виде миллиардов? Не везет в жизни? *Ты родился человеком - это уже огромное везение!* 

Дхаммапада: _«Сыновья - мои, богатство – мое», - так мучается глупец. Он ведь сам не принадлежит себе. Откуда же сыновья? Откуда богатство?_

Ламрим Цонкапы: _Все блага этой жизни станут в час смерти лишь воспоминанием, подобно воспоминаемому после пробуждения счастью, изведанному в одном из снов. Если враг - смерть приходит неудержимо, неизбежно, как же мне радоваться обманчивым благам этой жизни_

----------

Алекс Андр (17.01.2014), Алик (24.01.2014), Нея (19.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей П.

> У мирян говорят" намолено", если человек очень удачлив. Есть такие, у которых всё складывается, даже негативная ситуация непонятным образом трансформируется в самую выгодную.





> Выполнять каждый день подношения, простирания, читать мантры/молитвы и т.д. чтобы, например, выигрывать постоянно в карты? )) Это похоже на сделку с "дьяволом"!


На мой взгляд да, любая удача, любое счастье - это результат заслуг, накопленных в прошлом. А Надя сказала, что молиться ради того чтобы выигрывать в карты - это неверно. По-моему здесь нет противоречия. Удача в картах, это, наверно такие заслуги как, может кто-то от доброго сердца искренне радовался за таких везучих людей или за своих оппонентов в картах, потом получил такой результат, стал удачлив. А намолить удачу, чтобы разбогатеть, всех выигрывать, сомневаюсь что это возможно. Т.к. это уже на негативное что-то из корысти, по-моему тут результат не соответствует причине.

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> На мой взгляд да, любая удача, любое счастье - это результат заслуг, накопленных в прошлом. А Надя сказала, что молиться ради того чтобы выигрывать в карты - это неверно. По-моему здесь нет противоречия. Удача в картах, это, наверно такие заслуги как, может кто-то от доброго сердца искренне радовался за таких везучих людей или за своих оппонентов в картах, потом получил такой результат, стал удачлив. А намолить удачу, чтобы разбогатеть, всех выигрывать, сомневаюсь что это возможно. Т.к. это уже на негативное что-то из корысти, по-моему тут результат не соответствует причине.


Я тоже самое и имела в виду. Мотивы и помыслы все же должны быть чистыми? По возможности...

----------

Сергей П. (27.01.2014)

----------


## Говинда

В накопление заслуг входят практики первых пяти парамит. В накопление Мудрости входят практики с Праджня-парамиты и выше.

----------


## Asanga

Может быть стоит переформулировать вопрос. Кто реально видел действие заслуг и может сказать - да, это произошло в силу заслуг от того, что я накопил добродетель/недобродетель я получил соответствующий результат. Ну и желательно поделится таким вдохновляющим для всех примером.

----------


## Дубинин

> Может быть стоит переформулировать вопрос. Кто реально видел действие заслуг и может сказать - да, это произошло в силу заслуг от того, что я накопил добродетель/недобродетель я получил соответствующий результат. Ну и желательно поделится таким вдохновляющим для всех примером.


Если заслуги, понимать, как причины, происходящего сейчас (и причины условий для этого),  находящиеся в прошлой жизни, то познаны они могут быть исключительно концептуально (полагаясь на логику умозаключений или веру). Посему "видеть" их (заслуги), и не предпологается в описании этого феномена- он познаётся концептуально))
(если за залуги считать благие намерения+ их предположительные последсвия)

----------


## Asanga

Я спрашиваю о результатах заслуг 


> Кто реально видел действие заслуг и может сказать - да, это произошло в силу заслуг от того, что я накопил добродетель/недобродетель я получил соответствующий результат.


Мною предполагается субъективный опыт, проявивишиеся для Вас лично изменения которые вы осознали, почуствовали а не логическое умозаключение.

----------


## Дубинин

> Я спрашиваю о результатах заслуг 
> Мною предполагается субъективный опыт, проявивишиеся для Вас лично изменения которые вы осознали, почуствовали а не логическое умозаключение.


Я про это и говорю- что такой опыт нельзя испытать исходя из самого определения заслуги- как нечто, что определит карму ввергающую и карму становления. Это можно испытать только посредством веры- что некое деяние- приведёт в ад, или что -то, что я сейчас испытываю- результат- того-то в прошлой жизни. Понятие причин- следсвий в этой жизни- это не заслуги - воздаяние (во всяком случае в буддизме), это правила жизни в конкретной Локе, где вы родились. ( за исключением некоторых сказочно описанных случаев в сутрах, немедленного проваливания в ад)

----------


## Фил

> Кто реально видел действие заслуг и может сказать - да, это произошло в силу заслуг от того, что я накопил добродетель/недобродетель я получил соответствующий результат. Ну и желательно поделится таким вдохновляющим для всех примером.


Никто.
Это невозможно.

Мы имеем 2 события никак не связанных, кроме нашей фантазии.
(Оговорка: если Вы не обладаете Всеведением)

----------


## Asanga

Результаты заслуг - это совсем не обязательно воздаяние в следующих жизнях.
Приведу пример. Когда вы долго безуспешно пытаетесь понять скажем какой-нибудь сложный момент теории пустотности. 
А потом просто делаете какие-нибудь полезные для общества вещи, например помогаете в издательстве зазгружая  тома Ламримов в автомобиль, или более просто - помогая бездомным в "Ночлежке". И вдруг к Вам приходит понимание этого сложного момента, и вы ясно чувствуете, что без этого собрания добродетели не произошло бы этого обретенного понимания.
Категории явлений разные - накопление добродетели и мудрости, но результатом заслуги явилось постижение.

Или еще пример:
Предположим вы выполняете аналитические медитации для улучшения черт своего характера, скажем хотите преодолеть неприязнь к кому-либо, и поскольку это довольно сложный трюк. Вам советуют сделать попроще - повыполнять простирания.
И после какого-то времени практики, вы чувствуете, что полностью пропала неприязнь. Опять же здесь нет прямой связи, но есть изменения кол-ва заслуг с которыми Вы живете.

----------


## Фил

> Результаты заслуг - это совсем не обязательно воздаяние в следующих жизнях.


Единственное что можно сказать, то это накопить некий жизненный опыт и на основании него действовать.
А утеерждать, что так будет всегда, на мой взгляд - самонадеянно.

----------


## Asanga

Третий пример:
Наша группа БЦ "Арьядева" не один год приглашала Кирти Ценшаба Ринпоче. Но офис отказывал, хотя они знали и А.Терентьева и М.Кожевникову. И состоялось это только в 2003 после осени 2002-го когда группа съездила в Грац на Калачакру, выступив организатором транспорта и размещения русских в Австрии.
Когда офис ответил подтверждением, для всех это было однозначно понятно - результаты благих заслуг созрели.

----------


## Дубинин

> Результаты заслуг - это совсем не обязательно воздаяние в следующих жизнях.
> Приведу пример. Когда вы долго безуспешно пытаетесь понять скажем какой-нибудь сложный момент теории пустотности. 
> А потом просто делаете какие-нибудь полезные для общества вещи, например помогаете в издательстве зазгружая  тома Ламримов в автомобиль, или более просто - помогая бездомным в "Ночлежке". И вдруг к Вам приходит понимание этого сложного момента, и вы ясно чувствуете, что без этого собрания добродетели не произошло бы этого обретенного понимания.
> Категории явлений разные - накопление добродетели и мудрости, но результатом заслуги явилось постижение.
> 
> Или еще пример:
> Предположим вы выполняете аналитические медитации для улучшения черт своего характера, скажем хотите преодолеть неприязнь к кому-либо, и поскольку это довольно сложный трюк. Вам советуют сделать попроще - повыполнять простирания.
> И после какого-то времени практики, вы чувствуете, что полностью пропала неприязнь. Опять же здесь нет прямой связи, но есть изменения кол-ва заслуг с которыми Вы живете.


Это всё верно, что вы говорите, но это не "Заслуги". "Заслуги" описываются как последствия наших Намерений, избегать делания 10 неблагих карм. И эти "заслуги", могут проявиться только в будующей жизни- не в этой. В Тхераваде насколько знаю, в основном всё что происходит- это закон этого мира (причинность) и не более (кроме особых случаев). И не в одном виде буддизма, кроме особо злостных преступлений  (ранение Будды, убийство отца- матери...), нет воздаяний прямо в этой жизни- ни плохих- ни хороших. (это постулат вообще-то и выводится на основании анализа 12 членной цепи в 2,5 жизнях))

----------

Фил (24.01.2014)

----------


## Asanga

Более распространенное определение Заслуг - накопление добродетели и накопление мудрости.

----------


## Дубинин

> Более распространенное определение Заслуг - накопление добродетели и накопление мудрости.


Накопление добродетелей- это то- что я сказал. А накопление мудрости- невозможно (если под мудростью понимать Пробуждение, т.к. это состояние- беспричинно по определению))

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> И не в одном виде буддизма, кроме особо злостных преступлений  (ранение Будды, убийство отца- матери...), нет воздаяний прямо в этой жизни- ни плохих- ни хороших.


Чего только не узнаешь на БФ.




> (это постулат вообще-то и выводится на основании анализа 12 членной цепи в 2,5 жизнях))


Так постулат или выводится?  :Smilie:

----------


## Дубинин

> Чего только не узнаешь на БФ.
> 
> 
> Так постулат или выводится?


Вам поострить? Или есть что возразить?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Вам поострить? Или есть что возразить?


Мне поострить. Возражать будет столь же бессмысленно, но скучнее.

----------


## Дубинин

> Мне поострить. Возражать будет столь же бессмысленно, но скучнее.


Не верно, никогда ничего не бессмысленно (скучно сколько угодно), ибо смысл при желании отдаить завсегда можно.

----------


## Нико

> Третий пример:
> Наша группа БЦ "Арьядева" не один год приглашала Кирти Ценшаба Ринпоче. Но офис отказывал, хотя они знали и А.Терентьева и М.Кожевникову. И состоялось это только в 2003 после осени 2002-го когда группа съездила в Грац на Калачакру, выступив организатором транспорта и размещения русских в Австрии.
> Когда офис ответил подтверждением, для всех это было однозначно понятно - результаты благих заслуг созрели.


А какая сейчас ситуация с БЦ "Арьядева"? Геше Драгпа Джампа свалил в Америку, как известно. Что нового?

----------

Asanga (25.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Накопление добродетелей- это то- что я сказал. А накопление мудрости- невозможно (если под мудростью понимать Пробуждение, т.к. это состояние- беспричинно по определению))


Под "мудростью" понимают не Пробуждение, а мудрость. Она, как и другие факторы, приводит к истине прекращения, которое напрямую не зависит от причин, но возникает благодаря накоплению заслуг и мудрости. Не спрашивайте, каким образом.

----------


## Дубинин

> Под "мудростью" понимают не Пробуждение, а мудрость. Она, как и другие факторы, приводит к истине прекращения, которое напрямую не зависит от причин, но возникает благодаря накоплению заслуг и мудрости. Не спрашивайте, каким образом.


Не, в Махаяне, можно накопить причины всеведения- Парамитами, и устранить омрачения (путём недеяния 10 бэд-карм). К истине Прекращения приводит истощение омрачений, а не накопление Мудрости. Парамита мудрости служит для знания, как привести других к Пресечению- вроде так.

----------


## Нико

> Не, в Махаяне, можно накопить причины всеведения- Парамитами, и устранить омрачения (путём недеяния 10 бэд-карм). К истине Прекращения приводит истощение омрачений, а не накопление Мудрости. Парамита мудрости служит для знания, как привести других к Пресечению- вроде так.


Не так однако. Парамита мудрости -- основное, что приводит к пресечению страданий у тебя самого, а не других, а остальные парамиты -- как бы вспомогательные средства для этой мудрости. И вообще, зачем все эти знания человеку, не верящему в сансару и нирвану?

----------


## Дубинин

> И вообще, зачем все эти знания человеку, не верящему в сансару и нирвану?


"..Мне скучно, Бес, .."

----------


## Нико

> "..Мне скучно, Бес, .."


Я уже поняла. ))))

----------


## Asanga

> А какая сейчас ситуация с БЦ "Арьядева"? Геше Драгпа Джампа свалил в Америку, как известно. Что нового?


С 2009 года много событий всяких произошло. Центр на постоянной основе организует визиты геше Тукже, кроме привычных для всех Учений, с геше также осуществляются выездные затворы на даче А.Терентьева. Центр достроил ретритный домик на 1-2 человек на земле благословленной под ретриты Кирти Ценшабом Ринпоче.
А.Терентьев получил статус учителя FPMT и прочитал нам курс по Открытию Буддизма, с экзаменами у народа правда не очень, но мы пытаемся наверстать. Возможна сдача экзаменов по видеозаписям лекций и предоставлению дневников медитаций.
Видео можно посмотреть тут http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list...gfLC8WxxuQWfEp
Калачакринская группа встречается иногда, проводим Цоги. Скоро выйдет книга по Учениям Кирти Ценшаба Ринпоче  по калачакринской 6 р. гуру-йоги.
В СПбдацане проводим еженедельно занятия медитациями.
Группа ездит на Учения и посвящения Его Святейшества.

----------


## Нико

> С 2009 года много событий всяких произошло. Центр на постоянной основе организует визиты геше Тукже, кроме привычных для всех Учений, с геше также осуществляются выездные затворы на даче А.Терентьева. Центр достроил ретритный домик на 1-2 человек на земле благословленной под ретриты Кирти Ценшабом Ринпоче.
> А.Терентьев получил статус учителя FPMT и прочитал нам курс по Открытию Буддизма, с экзаменами у народа правда не очень, но мы пытаемся наверстать. Возможна сдача экзаменов по видеозаписям лекций и предоставлению дневников медитаций.
> Видео можно посмотреть тут http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list...gfLC8WxxuQWfEp
> Калачакринская группа встречается иногда, проводим Цоги. Скоро выйдет книга по Учениям Кирти Ценшаба Ринпоче  по калачакринской 6 р. гуру-йоги.
> В СПбдацане проводим еженедельно занятия медитациями.
> Группа ездит на Учения и посвящения Его Святейшества.


А, это хорошо. А есть противоречия между курсом ОБ Андрея и московского центра ФПМТ?

----------


## Asanga

> А есть противоречия между курсом ОБ Андрея и московского центра ФПМТ?


Да есть, поскольку Андрей кроме материалов разработанных в ФПМТ очень много пользуется Ламримом Цонкапы и своими обширными знаниями.
Был диалог, когда ФПМТ настаивало на своих англоязычных текстах, после чего Андрей их спросил, - "Так что нам выкинуть свои переводы с санскрита и тибетского?" На это ответа не последовало.
А вообще все эти разговоры про отличия, имхо - от лукавого. На самом деле, в Москве не очень инетересуются как у нас курс проходил и Андрея послушать, ни разу никто не приехал. Да и нам в Питере вообщем-то не сильно интересно как у них курс. Мы не конкуренты. Да и чего нам делить? )))

----------


## Нико

> Да есть, поскольку Андрей кроме материалов разработанных в ФПМТ очень много пользуется Ламримом Цонкапы и своими обширными знаниями.
> Был диалог, когда ФПМТ настаивало на своих англоязычных текстах, после чего Андрей их спросил, - "Так что нам выкинуть свои переводы с санскрита и тибетского?" На это ответа не последовало.
> А вообще все эти разговоры про отличия, имхо - от лукавого. На самом деле, в Москве не очень инетересуются как у нас курс проходил и Андрея послушать, ни разу никто не приехал. Да и нам в Питере вообщем-то не сильно интересно как у них курс. Мы не конкуренты. Да и чего нам делить? )))


Я спрашиваю лишь по той причине, что переводила и редактировала модули ОБ для московского ФПМТ. Понятно, что у Андрея много знаний и без этого. И делить нечего. Просто интересно, как развивается эта программа в РФ.

----------


## Asanga

> Я спрашиваю лишь по той причине, что переводила и редактировала модули ОБ для московского ФПМТ. Понятно, что у Андрея много знаний и без этого. И делить нечего. Просто интересно, как развивается эта программа в РФ.


Московский центр конечно достиг показательных результатов, в основном конечно благодаря М.Морозову, который смог организовать и центр пережил как выразился У.Уистрайх - "Грибной рост".
По второму разу читать курс у нас пока не будут.
Я для себя понял, что вообщем-то везде проблемы у курса одни и те же (*скорей всего не хватает заслуг*). Народ с трудом переходит от слов к практике. Все с удовольствием слушают лекции, особенно если они в исполнении А.Терентьева, но до практики доходит не у многих. Под практикой я имею в виду полагающиеся по программе курса - индивидуальные однодневные ретриты по каждой теме модуля.

----------


## Нико

> Московский центр конечно достиг показательных результатов, в основном конечно благодаря М.Морозову, который смог организовать и центр пережил как выразился У.Уистрайх - "Грибной рост".
> По второму разу читать курс у нас пока не будут.
> Я для себя понял, что вообщем-то везде проблемы у курса одни и те же (*скорей всего не хватает заслуг*). Народ с трудом переходит от слов к практике. Все с удовольствием слушают лекции, особенно если они в исполнении А.Терентьева, но до практики доходит не у многих. Под практикой я имею в виду полагающиеся по программе курса - индивидуальные однодневные ретриты по каждой теме модуля.


Не знаю, кто такой Морозов, мне про него не писали. Но, имхо, курс довольно достойно разработан, хотя я и не сторонница экзаменов всяких и зачётных карточек в буддизме.

----------


## Сергей П.

> Я тоже самое и имела в виду. Мотивы и помыслы все же должны быть чистыми? По возможности...


да, конечно )
наверно получилось так что я немножко развернул ваш ответ.

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (28.01.2014)

----------

